# Pigeon eye movie clips



## jessewu (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi I am new to this forum.

For fanciers interested in looking at birds' eyes, here is a link to the eye videos I took recently when I was experimenting with close-up photography. I uploaded them to Youtube:


http://www.youtube.com/user/beebeequail

Can be watched in High Resolution but in order to watch in HD you must click on the "Watch in HD" link as soon as the video loads, otherwise the movie may not play at all. 

Let me know what do you think.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Jesse
Your not too far from Tom... Have you had a chance to look at this eye?
http://www.featherbid.com/pigeons/uplimg/f7af9a81cb9b5094c06bad0a32fd1f8c-img.gif
http://www.featherbid.com/pigeons/auctiondetails.php?id=999
After reading a bit more about the bird i guess you are familiar with him! You judged him best in show.


----------



## jessewu (Feb 17, 2009)

*Van Reet*

The bird is very very nice. I also had birds directly from Van Reet in the early 90's.


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Jesse..
Are you racing with the CJC ?


----------



## jessewu (Feb 17, 2009)

Used to fly against the CJC but have not been racing for quite some time due to work schedule.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

how about this eyesign....













kalapati
San Diego
http://bluebarloft.from-ca.com:81/Jview.htm


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Jesse, I like 8809 the best out of them all. What do you think is the best eye? What is everyone elses favorite?
Ken


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Ken* 8809 is my 1st choice too...Something about those pearl eyes...


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

I like 8808 & 8809


----------



## jessewu (Feb 17, 2009)

For fanciers into grading eyes, here is a link to the band numbers and their performance:

http://wangandwu.com/eyevideo.aspx

You guys are very good at selecting performance birds by just looking at eyes.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Jesse, I picked that bird because he closely resembles the eye of my best racers. I have studied Jack Barkels eye sign but am not sure I am completely convinced of the theory. Guess it will take more experimenting to see if it pans out. I am breeding 2 pairs based on Jack's theory this year. We will see what happens. I would not have normally put these 2 pairs together but we will see if it works.
Ken


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I like 8802 the best. No idea why. I don't even know what color most of my pigeons eyes are.


----------



## jessewu (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Ken, 

You must have very good birds. #8809 band number 03-824 dam of 1st CJC combine ace-pigeon. A typical Janssen white eye that carries the good traits of the Janssens, the eye has 3 purple spots in the iris w/ not much pigmentation. 

I just finished reading Mr. Barkel's 2nd book, interesting reading. Jack's theory is similar to Bill Carney's.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

jessewu said:


> Hi Ken,
> 
> You must have very good birds. #8809 band number 03-824 dam of 1st CJC combine ace-pigeon. A typical Janssen white eye that carries the good traits of the Janssens, the eye has 3 purple spots in the iris w/ not much pigmentation.
> 
> I just finished reading Mr. Barkel's 2nd book, interesting reading. Jack's theory is similar to Bill Carney's.


Jesse, i am not familiar with Bill Carney can you pass me info that I can find more info on him.


----------



## jessewu (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Ken, Bill Carney was invited by Campbell Strange to the US (from England) to give a talk on eyesign and was featured in one of Jackson loft video series. In addition to some of the existing theories, Jack advanced the 2 parents should not have over 100% composition which I think is very good.


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

rate this eye......
View attachment 11787


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

honestly I am not a strong believer on eyesign. but I love to look at the eyes because that's one way I check for health. 

Thanks for sharing those nice video...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I too have no faith in it, it might be good to tell when to out cross a family, but is BULL HOCKY, for racing. For health a lot can be seen in the eye. JMHO Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Most are pretty, that is about it. Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

jessewu said:


> Hi Ken, Bill Carney was invited by Campbell Strange to the US (from England) to give a talk on eyesign and was featured in one of Jackson loft video series. In addition to some of the existing theories, Jack advanced the 2 parents should not have over 100% composition which I think is very good.


I am familiar with this theory and is something I keep in the back of my mind when picking breeders to pair. I have not paired a couple of birds because it would have been over the 100% mark. I dont use eyesign as the criteria for pairing it is just another thing to look at when I have already selected based on Performance, wing, conformation, body types, etc. I don't ever put pearl eyed birds together or bull eyed together though. If at all possible I try to put pearl to Yellow eye. 
Ken


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Bloodlines 365, This is a hen is it not?
Ken


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

whitesnmore said:


> Bloodlines 365, This is a hen is it not?
> Ken


nopeeee......male 07 already bred diploma birds


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

This eyesign stuff is really interesting....I'll have to do more reading on this subject


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

whitesnmore said:


> Bloodlines 365, This is a hen is it not?
> Ken





bloodlines_365 said:


> nopeeee......male 07 already bred diploma birds


Hey, you had a 50/50 chance of getting it right. LOL


----------



## bloodlines_365 (Jan 15, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Hey, you had a 50/50 chance of getting it right. LOL


i know.... thats the tricky part of that Qstion.....ether or male or female he made it rigth....


----------

